# FbSchaltuhr  TOD to Byte?



## Michael68 (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den FB FbSchaltuhr beschaltet bekomme? 

bInputHour  in   BYTE   (Eingangssignal Stunde)
bInputMinute   in   BYTE   (Eingangssignal Minute)


----------



## tomrey (25 November 2012)

hi,
stehe gerade vor gleichem problem...
(wie) hast du es inzwischen gelöst?
gruß
tomrey


----------



## MSB (25 November 2012)

Also die allereinfachste Variante:
Die Bibliothek Scheduler03 ebenfalls von Wago.
Hier gibt es unter anderem einen FbScheduleWeekly und das komplett fertig mit Visu-Faceplate (separate Bibliothek).
Desweiteren gibt es einen FuDT_To_DetailTime welcher als Struct die Einzelwerte ausspuckt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tomrey (25 November 2012)

Hab den scheduler-03 hinbekommen aber noch ein grundsätzliches problem, für dass ich am beispiel scheduler hilfe erhoffe:
wenn ich die anwendungshinweis-lösungen in meinem projekt importiere, haben die dateien die original-namen von wago. die will ich nun umbenennen.
z.B."ExampleCombinedTimeSwitchingFunctions" in "Zeitschaltuhr".
egal ob ich über einfaches umbenennen oder globale änderung gehe, die namen der einzelnen elemente/verweise in den visus werden nicht angepasst und generieren hunderte von watch-variablen-warnungen.
gibt es eine vernünftige methode um diese änderungen vom system erledigen zu lassen?
gruß
tomrey


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2012)

Global suchen und ersetzen?


----------



## tomrey (25 November 2012)

meinte ich mit "globale änderung" sorry, geht aber bei den visu-variablenzuweisungen anscheinend nicht...


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2012)

also bei mir ersetzt die Software auch innerhalb der Visu, nur die Programmnamen oder FB Namen fallen unter den Tisch.


----------



## tomrey (25 November 2012)

habs eben nochmal geprüft: bei mir nicht... woran kann das liegen? es geht um das beispiel "example scheduler 3" aus den anwendungshinweisen...


----------



## tomrey (21 Januar 2013)

Hi MSB,
hab den scheduler soweit hinbekommen. Danke nochmal.
Wenn ich aber nun den scheduler in einen FB packe, 2x instanziere (natürlich mit 2x Visu) haben beide Instanzen immer die gleichen Schaltzeitpunkte. Egal in welcher der beiden visus ich ändere. Hast Du ne Idee?
Gruß


----------

